# Mikrofon + Boxen = ohne Rückkopplung möglich?



## Lizz (9. April 2015)

*Mikrofon + Boxen = ohne Rückkopplung möglich?*

Mein wunsch wäre es über Boxen zu hören und über ein Mikrofon zu kommunizieren (TS  etc.)

Wunschboxen: Hercules XPS 2.0

Wunschmikro: Samson Go Mic

Boxen sollten im Idealfall auf die jeweiligen hinteren Ecken des Tisches. Das Mic natürlich in unmittelbare nähe des Mundes. Ich schätze mal der Abstand zwischen Boxen und Mix würde ~1Meter betragen.
Jetzt die Frage wenn ich das Mic auf Niere stelle, ob es möglich wäre, das andere meine Musik/Game o.ä dann nicht hören können.

Da ich leider so gut wie keine Ahnung von Soundtechnischen Sachen habe, würde ich gerne wissen wenn dieses wirklich möglich ist, ob Soundkarte oder ähnliches benötigt wird um dieses zu bewerkstelligen oder zu verbessern.


Bitte um Hilfe :p


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2015)

*AW: Mikrofon + Boxen = ohne Rückkopplung möglich?*

Also, erstmal wäre eine richtige "Ruckkopplung" eher dieses fieses hohen Fiepen/Quitschen, wenn man mit dem Mic zu nah an die Boxen rankommt  kennt man von Live-Auftritten oder Reden, wo so was gern mal passiert. Zweitens: das was du meinst, dass man GAR nix vom Boxensound hört, wird nicht gehen, außer du machst die Boxen so leise, dass du selber wiederum kaum was hörst. Aber dass das, was nen halben oder Meter vom Mic entfernt ist, nur dezent bei genauem Hinhören erkennbar ist, das dürfte an sich kein Problem sein. D.h. der Lautstärkeabstand Stimme <=> Boxen wird sehr sehr groß sein, und zwar selbst wenn das Mic keine Nieren-Charakteristik hätte.

Eventuell bietet die Software des mics auch eine "gate"-Funktion. Diese ermöglicht, dass das Mic erst ab einer bestimmten Lautstärke reagiert. D.h. das Deine Sprache da, wo das Mic steht, zB 20dB entspricht und der Gamessound nur 10dB (weil er zwar vlt gleichlaut für deine Ohren klingt, aber beim Nieren-Bereich des Mics kommen nur 10dB an). Wenn du dann als Gate-Grenze 15dB nimmst, schaltet das Mic stumm, wenn nicht mind. 15dB ankommt - also nur wenn du sprichst, "nimmt es auf". Der Gamessound wäre dann zwar theoretisch leise zu hören, wenn man genau hinhört und Deine Stimme "wegfiltert", aber zumindest wenn du nix sagst, wäre GAR nix zu hören. 

Hier wäre so eine Software Noisegate - Open Broadcaster Software - Help Files  ich weiß aber nicht, ob du DIE speziell jetzt bei dem, was Du benutzt, noch zwischenschalten kannst. Aber wie gesagt: vlt. bietet ja die Mic-Software so was.

Was aber dann passieren kann und was manche "nervt": wenn das Mic ein gewisses Grundrauschen hat, dann hört sich evtl seltsam an, wenn man bei Stimmaktivität was hört inkl. einem leichte Rauschen, ohne Stimme dann aber wirklich NULL hört, also Totenstille.


----------



## Lizz (9. April 2015)

*AW: Mikrofon + Boxen = ohne Rückkopplung möglich?*

Atm benutze ich ein modmic und Sound kommt entweder vom Bildschirm oder Kopfhörer. Wenn ich über den Bildschirm höre habe ich öfters gefragt gehabt ob Leute beim reden von mir meinen ingame Sound hören können, dem war bisher nicht so.


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2015)

*AW: Mikrofon + Boxen = ohne Rückkopplung möglich?*

Also, dann sollte es kein Problem sein. Du musst nur drauf achten: man kann den PC bzw. die verwendeten Tools so einstellen, dass sie alles mitübertragen, was du selber auch hörst. Das ist aber dann nicht das, was das mic aufnimmt, sondern der PC "sendet" dann das mit ins Netz, was er AUCH an Deine Boxen sendet.


----------



## Healrox (10. April 2015)

*AW: Mikrofon + Boxen = ohne Rückkopplung möglich?*

Solltest du wirklich solche Probleme bekommen, wäre ein Micscreen auch ein Lösungsansatz. Ich glaube aber nicht, das du das brauchen wirst. Mit der Nierencharakteristik kommt man schon recht weit. Je nach Software gibt es nicht nur Gating, sondern Echounterdrückung (sollte mehr bringen) und Noisecancelation. Da kommt man schon recht weit mit.


----------



## Lizz (10. April 2015)

*AW: Mikrofon + Boxen = ohne Rückkopplung möglich?*

Jo danke Healrox. Hatte aber eher dran gedacht mir das selber zusammenzubasteln, weil ich diese doch idr sehr überdimenseioniert empfinde.


----------

